# Ryzen 5000 Artikel ohne Praxisbezug



## timmib (29. November 2020)

Guten Tag,

mir ist bewusst, dass CPU Benchmarks die Unterschiede der CPUs herausstellen sollen und somit die Grafikkarte so weit es geht aus der Messung herausgenommen wird.

Das erreicht man mit geringer Auflösung, schneller Karte usw. Alles gut.

Die Frage ist am Ende des Tages:
*Was bringt mir der Artikel, wenn man nicht ein einziges Spiel mal in normalen Bedingungen testet?*

Zum Beipiel mal *einen *Titel in *einer* Auflösung, z.B. WQHD, mit *zwei oder drei* anderen CPUs vergleichen.

Dann würde man sehen, was die Power wirklich im echten Leben für einen Unterschied macht.

So ist das für mich, wie ein Kurventest mit 1000kg Beladung im Auto. Klar schneiden bessere Autos dann besser ab. Aber weiß ich dann mit wieviel kmh welches Auto mit normaler Beladung durch die Kurve kommt?

Es gibt halt leider weder für die PCs noch für die Autos eine einfache Formel, wie man das dann umrechnen kann. Wie ich die Mechanik von CPU, GPU Frametimes usw. verstehe (googlet mal "Frametime Studio") ist das weit davon entfernt.

Viel Aufwand wäre das nicht. Man müsste nur mal *einen *Titel auf WQHD stellen, das Testsetup steht ja eh.

Oder steckt da die Industrie dahinter, die ihre Verkaufsargumente schwinden sieht?

Viele Grüße

Tim


----------



## doedelmeister (29. November 2020)

Gab da schon zig Diskussionen drüber.

Problem ist aber einfach, dass über 1080p die CPU Unterschiede immer mehr verschwinden, in 4K ist man im GPU Limit und der Benchmark zeigt dann im Prinzip fast nur CPU Balken die gleich auf liegen.

Hardware Unboxed und viele andere testen CPUs in 1080p bei Ultra Details, ist imo praxisnäher und man hat trotzdem gut sichtbare Skalierung der Prozessoren. 720p ist heute halt komplett praxisfremd.


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2020)

Daran hat sich nichts geändert:








						"CPU-Tests in 1.280 × 720 sind falsch!" - stimmt, optimal wären Tests in 16 × 9 Pixel - Ein Kommentar
					

Die Diskussion um die richtige Auflösung bei Prozessortests ist so alt wie Benchmarks selbst. Das Bestreben, möglichst "praxisnah" zu sein, überdeckt dabei gern das eigentliche Ansinnen eines Prozessortests: den Prozessor zu testen. Ursächlich dafür ist eine grundfalsche Herangehensweise an das...




					www.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## timmib (29. November 2020)

doedelmeister schrieb:


> Problem ist aber einfach, dass über 1080p die CPU Unterschiede immer mehr verschwinden, in 4K ist man im GPU Limit und der Benchmark zeigt dann im Prinzip fast nur CPU Balken die gleich auf liegen.


Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.

Ich persönlich lese die PCGH um mir Kaufempfehlungen daraus abzuleiten. Im Moment habe ich das Gefühl jede CPU oberhalb von 350 € macht für Spieler aber keinen echten Sinn.

Zumindest einen solchen Satz hätte ich mir am Ende des Artikels gewünscht. So wird suggeriert man hätte zig Prozent Leitungssteigerung. 

Was in echt passiert bleibt aber weistgehend im Dunkeln. 

*Ist der Ansatz der PCGH wissenschaftliche Artikel zu schreiben oder Menschen bei Kaufentscheidungen zu helfen?*


----------



## Olstyle (29. November 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Ich persönlich lese die PCGH um mir Kaufempfehlungen daraus abzuleiten. Im Moment habe ich das Gefühl jede CPU oberhalb von 350 € macht für Spieler aber keinen echten Sinn.


Und das hast du problemlos beim Lesen der 720p Tests verstanden... Traust du da dem "Durchschnittsleser" nicht auch zu?


----------



## timmib (29. November 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Und das hast du problemlos beim Lesen der 720p Tests verstanden... Traust du da dem "Durchschnittsleser" nicht auch zu?


Spätestens bei der Aufrüstmatrix auf Seite 12 beginnt es schon sehr irreführend zu sein.

Noch viel schlimmer ist der erste Absatz der "Kaufberatung" auf Seite 13 .


----------



## manimani89 (29. November 2020)

games wie anno total war usw... laufen auch so ins cpu limit. aber wenn man cpu performance testen will dann passt 720p und die setting maxed ausser AA


----------



## addicTix (29. November 2020)

CPU Tests in sehr niedrigen Auflösungen zeigen halt gut die tatsächliche Performance und die Performanceunterschiede der einzelnen CPUs.
Aber ich bin halt auch der Meinung, dass der CPU einfach viel zu viel "Aufmerksamkeit" geschenkt wird, ich sehs ja auch hier im Forum wie viele Leute der neuesten CPU hinterher rennen, auch jetzt mit der neuen Ryzen 5000 Serie.
Was ja auch nicht verwerflich ist, immerhin sind viele hier auch Enthusiasten,
Aber einen Sinn hat ein Upgrade der CPU für die wenigsten, denn gleichzeitig spielen diese Leute meist auch in Verbindung mit einer starken GPU in hohen Auflösungen mit nahe oder gar maximalen Settings  und dementsprechend niedrigen FPS, die auch noch die alte CPU und wohl noch das Modell davor erreicht hätten.

Andersrum gibts natürlich auch die Leute die jedes FPS jagen und am besten noch einen 360 Hz Monitor vor den Augen stehen haben, da lohnt sich selbstverständlich jedes CPU und GPU Upgrade.
Aber ich schätze die wenigsten werden das tun.


Alles in allem finde ich, dass die 720p und Sub-720p Tests definitiv eine Daseinsberechtigung haben, aber ein Vergleich mit Realitätsnahen Settings (sprich 1440p und hohen bzw. maximalen Settings) würde meiner Meinung nach nicht schaden.
Wer sein Gehirn benutzen kann, der kann sich das zwar schon selbst erschließen, aber nun ja.


----------



## KaterTom (29. November 2020)

Zum Thema CPU -/GPU Limit gibt es einen sehr interessanten Artikel auf TechPowerUp Bitte vollständig lesen und nicht nur überfliegen!


----------



## timmib (29. November 2020)

Der Artikel ist wirklich super. Der war sich auch nicht zu schade mal ein paar echte Auflösungen zu nehmen.

Schade ist wie gesagt im PCGH Artikel der Absatz zur Kaufberatung.

Das "irreführend" zu nennen ist in meinen Augen schon sehr nett gemeint.

Mal sehen wie lange ich das Abo noch laufen lasse,  wenn man da solche Sachen abdruckt.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Genau darauf wollte ich hinaus.
> 
> Ich persönlich lese die PCGH um mir Kaufempfehlungen daraus abzuleiten. Im Moment habe ich das Gefühl jede CPU oberhalb von 350 € macht für Spieler aber keinen echten Sinn.



"Im Moment" stimmt das auch. Aber kaufst du dir eine neue CPU für "den Moment"? Unsere Kaufberatung soll aufklären, welcher Prozessor eine sinnvolle Investition ist, wenn man sich einen neuen kauft. Ob man überhaupt einen neuen braucht, muss man natürlich vorher klären. Das ist aber ein Thema, dass ausschließlich vom vorhandenen Prozessor und den zu spielenden Titeln abhängt und nicht davon, was AMD oder Intel gerade neu rausgebracht haben. Dementsprechend klären wir dieses Thema in Artikeln zu einzelnen Spielen. Derzeit meist mit dem Fazit, dass man mit einem 4C/8T fast immer noch gut dabei ist und mehr als 6C/12T zwar meist messbare, aber nur selten spürbare Vorteile bringen können – im Moment. Wer sich heute eine PCGH durchließt und noch einen i7-6700K, i7-4790K oder Ryzen 3 1000 nutzt, der wird seine nächste CPU aber nicht für den Zeitraum von 2020 bis Mitte 2021 kaufen, sondern wieder 4-7 Jahre damit zocken wollen. Und genau diese Fragen stehen im Zentrum unserer CPU-Tests: "Wieviel Spaß hat man mit heute erhältlichen Prozessoren im Jahre 2024?", "Wieviel Euro mehr kostet es, wenn dieses Niveau bis 2025 oder 2026 gehalten werden soll?" sowie "Lohnt sich das?".

Das gleiche gilt übrigens umgekehrt auch für die maxed-out-GPU-Tests, die in vielen Titeln kein durchschnittles Spielverhalten wiederspiegeln, sondern ebenfalls aus einer breiten Palette heutiger Engines einen repräsentativen, für heutige GPUs fordernden Durchschnitt bilden, um damit eine brauchbare Projektion in die Zukunft zu ermöglichen. Nur das Grafikkarten halt gefühlt noch während des Versands veralten und somit die zeitlichen wie systematischen Abstände zwischen Test und abzubildender Realität kleiner ausfallen.


----------



## DAU_0815 (1. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Zum Beipiel mal *einen *Titel in *einer* Auflösung, z.B. WQHD, mit *zwei oder drei* anderen CPUs vergleichen.


Diese Art Praxisbezug fehlt mir in allen Tests. Nehmen wir z.B. Autos. Wen interessiert die Maximalgeschwindigkeit auf Autobahnen oder die Rundenzeit auf der Rennstrecke? Es wäre doch viel wichtiger die Autos im realen Stau zu testen. Genau dann bemerkt man die relevanten Unterschiede.

Was mich aber, um vom Sarkasmus zurück zur Realität zu kommen, in der Tat interessiert, ist, wie sich CPUs in nicht streng optimierten Testumgebungen verhalten.  Ein Test mit aktiviertem Virenscanner, mit einem geöffnetem Browser, mit TeamSpeak und anderem Kleinkram  wäre hilfreich.

Wenn ich sehe, dass Spiele im Prinzip nur bis zu sechs Kernen sinnvoll nutzen, haben für mich derer acht trotzdem Sinn, um neben der getesteten Anwendung auch den anderen Klumpatsch berechnen zu können. Alleine, die Reproduzierbarkeit wird dann schwer.


----------



## timmib (1. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ob man überhaupt einen neuen braucht, muss man natürlich vorher klären


Das gehört mit ins Heft!

Ganz ehrlich, sonst macht ihr die Kür vor der Pflicht. Erstmal will man doch wissen, was man *jetzt* für einen Vorteil hat und erst im zweiten Schritt in Zukunft.

Nebenbei, ich rüste selber in kleinen Schritten öfter die CPU auf.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Diese Art Praxisbezug fehlt mir in allen Tests. Nehmen wir z.B. Autos. Wen interessiert die Maximalgeschwindigkeit auf Autobahnen oder die Rundenzeit auf der Rennstrecke? Es wäre doch viel wichtiger die Autos im realen Stau zu testen. Genau dann bemerkt man die relevanten Unterschiede.
> 
> Was mich aber, um vom Sarkasmus zurück zur Realität zu kommen, in der Tat interessiert, ist, wie sich CPUs in nicht streng optimierten Testumgebungen verhalten.  Ein Test mit aktiviertem Virenscanner, mit einem geöffnetem Browser, mit TeamSpeak und anderem Kleinkram  wäre hilfreich.
> 
> Wenn ich sehe, dass Spiele im Prinzip nur bis zu sechs Kernen sinnvoll nutzen, haben für mich derer acht trotzdem Sinn, um neben der getesteten Anwendung auch den anderen Klumpatsch berechnen zu können. Alleine, die Reproduzierbarkeit wird dann schwer.



Leider sind soche Szenarien extrem schlecht reproduzierbar, da sich die Aktivität von Virenscannern, etc. unzureichend kontrollieren lässt und vor allem weil jedes einzelne Tool zu einem anderen Zeitpunkt Updates erhält. Wir wären also bei einer Zusammenstellung mit 4-5 Hintergrundprogrammen plus Windows plus Spiel ständig am Nachtesten, könnten möglicherweise gar nicht zwischen einem Update bei A und einem Update bei B überhaupt den kompletten Parcours abschließen. Als Beispiel für Berechnungen mit Hintergrundlast haben wir daher im Moment nur die Capturing-Messung mit Witcher 3 und gleichzeitiger Aufzeichnung im Standardrepertoire.


----------



## timmib (2. Dezember 2020)

Torsten,

das ist ja alles richtig. Und von der wissenschaftlichen Position aus gesehen korrekt.

Nur ist jeder Benchmark, Text, Grafik mit Praxisbezug besser als garkeiner.

Es gibt immer einen großen Disclaimer. So wie der Artikel jetzt ist, müsst da auch dran stehen
"Versucht CPU Brauchbarkeit 2025 zu testen / spiegelt nicht die tatsächlichen Effekte in heute üblichen Auflösungen und Bedingungen wieder."


----------



## DAU_0815 (2. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Leider sind soche Szenarien extrem schlecht reproduzierbar


Ich weiß, ich weiß, aber es würde schon reichen, nach einem üblichen gutem Test von Euch eine kurze subjektive Einschätzung zu geben, wie es mit den Reserven für weitere Prozesse aussieht. Ich halte Euch für ziemlich kompetent, und wenn ihr mit dem Daumen schätzt ist  das vermutlich genauer, als wenn andere etwas messen.

Z.B. wäre es hilfreich, exemplarisch an einem bekannt forderndem Spiel mit guter Multithread Unterstützung die Auslastung im Windows Taskmanager zu zeigen. Dann sieht man, ob da noch Platz für andere Prozesse ist. Die erreichte Leitung in Spielen zu sehen ist das eine, die dafür gebrauchte Auslastung einer CPU ist  etwas anderes.


----------



## FUNbian (3. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Nebenbei, ich rüste selber in kleinen Schritten öfter die CPU auf.


Ist das sinnvoll? 
Die meisten hier machen das mit jedem zweiten oder dritten Plattformwechsel, die Enthusiasten mit nahezu jedem Plattformwechsel, wenn das Leistungs-Plus stimmt. Oder sind 4-5 Jahre für dich kleine Schritte?


----------



## taks (3. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> _[Ob__ man überhaupt einen neuen braucht, muss man natürlich vorher klären.]_
> 
> Das gehört mit ins Heft!


Wie soll PCGH wissen ob deine CPU zu langsam für dich ist?


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Das gehört mit ins Heft!
> 
> Ganz ehrlich, sonst macht ihr die Kür vor der Pflicht. Erstmal will man doch wissen, was man *jetzt* für einen Vorteil hat und erst im zweiten Schritt in Zukunft.
> 
> Nebenbei, ich rüste selber in kleinen Schritten öfter die CPU auf.



Ganz einfach du suchst dir dein CPU und GPU Ergebnis raus, das sieht dann schlicht so aus:
CPU X schafft in Spiel Y FPS Z.
GPU A schafft in Spiel Y FPS B in deiner Auflösung.
Ist Z < B = CPU zu langsam.

Es gibt schlicht viel zu viele Kombinationen um sie alle zu testen.
Man testet außerdem, was du offensichtlich nicht verstanden hast, eine CPU im CPU Limit um zu sehen wie viel FPS sie packt, denn eine CPU überlebt meist mehr als nur 1 Grafikkarte, sprich man sollte sie immer so dimensionieren, dass sie deutlich mehr FPS (falls möglich) packt als die Grafikkarte.
Gerade mit steigender Auflösung hält die CPU dann immer mehr Grafikkarten durch, da die Grafikkarten extrem limitieren.

Ich finde, das fehlende Verständnis von sehr vielen hier im Forum äußerst traurig, das sind einfachste Zusammehänge die für jeden verständlich sind.
@PCGH_Torsten am Besten ihr lasst die Auflösungsangabe bei den CPU Tests in Zukunft weg und schreibt schlicht hin, dass im CPU Limit getestet wird, inklusive einem kurzen Satz weshalb die Auflösung Angabe fehlt.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Dezember 2020)

Oder nur noch % Angaben von CPU XZY aus gesehen, schafft CPU ABC so und so viel % _mehr_


----------



## timmib (3. Dezember 2020)

FUNbian schrieb:


> Ist das sinnvoll?


Ja, denn ich versuche mich von Sweetspot zu Sweetspot zu bewegen. Dabei darf die Hardware auch gerne mal gebraucht sein.



taks schrieb:


> Wie soll PCGH wissen ob deine CPU zu langsam für dich ist?


Das nicht, aber sie sollte Auskunft darüber geben was meine Optionen bedeuten. Eine Aufrüstmatrix, die mir 75% bessere Frametimes in 720p verspricht ist schlicht unnütz. Besonders wenn Sie auf weiter Flur alleine dasteht.  Zumindest *minimal *sollte in einem solchen Artikel der Bezug zum aktuellen Sweetspot hergestellt werden. Dann wirkt das auch alles nicht mehr so verzehrt, sondern im richtigen Bild.


RtZk schrieb:


> Es gibt schlicht viel zu viele Kombinationen um sie alle zu testen.


Das ist klar, deswegen schrieb ich oben:


timmib schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel mal *einen *Titel in *einer* Auflösung, z.B. WQHD, mit *zwei oder drei* anderen CPUs vergleichen.


Und damit meine *zusätzlich. *Der Test ist so nicht wertlos, es fehlt lediglich etwas, nämlich der Hauch eines Praxisbezugs. Und den bekommt man relativ einfach hergestellt. Nicht vollständig und nicht wasserdicht aber besser als garnicht.


RtZk schrieb:


> Man testet außerdem, was du offensichtlich nicht verstanden hast, eine CPU im CPU Limit um zu sehen wie viel FPS sie packt


Auch das habe ich verstanden und versucht oben darzustellen mit der Analogie zur Kurvenfahrt mit 1000kg Beladung.
Das ist dann auch im Limit und korrekt gemessen.


RtZk schrieb:


> Besten ihr lasst die Auflösungsangabe bei den CPU Tests in Zukunft weg und schreibt schlicht hin, dass im CPU Limit getestet wird, inklusive einem kurzen Satz weshalb die Auflösung Angabe fehlt.


Das würde, wie gesagt nicht helfen. Mir geht es ja grade darum auch mal den Effekt, wenn sie eben nicht im CPU Limit sind zu erfahren. Im echten Leben ist die CPU halt selten im Limit. Warum kann man dem nicht minimal Aufmerksamkeit schenken? Ein kleiner Kasten rechts unten ist schon Lichtjahre besser als heute.


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Das würde, wie gesagt nicht helfen. Mir geht es ja grade darum auch mal den Effekt, wenn sie eben nicht im CPU Limit sind zu erfahren. Im echten Leben ist die CPU halt selten im Limit. Warum kann man dem nicht minimal Aufmerksamkeit schenken. Ein kleiner Kasten rechts unten ist schon LIchtjahre besser als heute.



Also Folgendes:
Du hast eine 3090 diese schafft in Cold War in 4K maxed 100 FPS.
Dann nimmt man einmal einen 10900k und einen 5900X, bei beiden hat man 100 FPS stehen, wer hätte das jetzt nur gedacht?
Das hätte man ja sicher nicht ohne zusätzliche Tests herausfinden können, indem man einfach in die CPU Benchmarks schaut.
Bist du nicht im CPU Limit und die CPU hat ausreichend Threads dann sind die Frametimes quasi gleich und die average FPS sowieso.
Du wirst keinen spürbaren Unterschied zwischen zwei modernen CPU‘s im GPU Limit finden können.


----------



## timmib (3. Dezember 2020)

Die spannende Frage ist ja: Wann bin ich im CPU limit und wo ist der Übergang zum GPU Limit.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Dezember 2020)

FAQ: Performance-Probleme. Es Ruckelt. FPS brechen ein. Framedrops. Lags.
					

Performance Probleme  Wer kennt das nicht, man zockt sein Lieblingsspiel, ein neues Spiel oder einen Oldie, und plötzlich ruckeln die Frames nur so über den Schirm. Falls es tatsächlich ein Hardware-Problem sein sollte, lässt sich das sehr einfach feststellen. Alles was ihr dazu braucht sind...




					www.computerbase.de
				




Um mal ein durchaus kompetentes Forenmitglied zu zitieren: "Beobachte!" 

Wenn man sich in den high-end Sphären bewegt sind die Unterschiede marginal...

Verstehe auch nicht so ganz wo denn der Praxisbezug tatsächlich fehlt 
PCGH testet ja auch Anwendungen in ihren CPU-Tests, direkten FPS/Zeit/sonstwas Angaben im Vergleich.

Beim "gaming" ist die CPU ja nur minder wichtig, je höher die Auflösung und die Anforderung an die GPU.
Was die CPU bei Spielen schaffen _könnte_ wird ja hier gezeigt, je höher die Auflösung, desto unwichtiger wird die CPU, ganz einfach und auch schon hundert mal erklärt  

Und es gibt ja auch zum Glück nicht nur die PCGH als Referenz, sondern auch zahlreiche Andere, mehr oder weniger, kompetente Quellen für CPU-Tests.


----------



## timmib (3. Dezember 2020)

Das meine ich nicht. Versuchen wir es mal anders.

Ausgangsituation.
Also ich bin mit meinem CPU unzufrieden weil ich merke, das ich in immer mehr Spielen ins CPU Limit gerate.
Mein CPU liegt also zum Beispiel ca. bei 80% dessen, was die optimale CPU, die sicher im GPU Limit läuft, leisten würde.

Jetzt ist die Frage ob die geteste CPU X nun 100% schafft oder 160% oder sogar 200%.

Meiner einer würde gerne etwas kaufen was so bei 120% liegt und niemals 800 € für eine CPU ausgeben die doppelt(200%) so schnell ist wie benötigt.

Klarer geworden?

Und nochmal, es geht mir um Richtwerte.


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Das meine ich nicht. Versuchen wir es mal anders.
> 
> Ausgangsituation.
> Also ich bin mit meinem CPU unzufrieden weil ich merke, das ich in immer mehr Spielen ins CPU Limit gerate.
> ...



Sorry, aber ich kann dir absolut nicht folgen.
Du hast eine Tabelle in der die CPU's nach FPS und nach Prozentualer Leistung geordnet sind, den aktuellen Preis kannst du im Netz nachschauen.
Prozentrechnen wirst du wohl noch selbst hinbekommen.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Dezember 2020)

Also ganz generell mal: Eine CPU schafft immer 100% in jedem Game, so schnell sie es halt schafft.

Der Link oben war auch nicht als Scherz gedacht. Man muss schon selbst ein wenig bei sich schauen um nicht blind zu kaufen.

Allerdings bietet dir *genau* das doch der PCGH CPU Index: Richtwerte.

Wenn ich in den Leistungsindex schaue, kann ich sehen, dass der Ryzen 9 5950X rund 55% schneller ist als mein Ryzen 5 3600X (genau meine CPU ist _natürlich _nicht dabei...) Und zwar im Mittel in allen Lebenslagen, da brauche ich keine weiteren Tests für 









						CPU-Tests 2022: Benchmark-Bestenliste - Leistungsindex für Prozessoren [November]
					

CPUs 2022 in der Rangliste und Bestenliste: Benchmarks zu mittlerweile 40 Prozessoren von AMD und Intel.




					www.pcgameshardware.de
				




Für ganze spezielle Tests und detailliertere Informationen muss man dann eventuell woanders schauen, 
wie z.B: in der *Print!* 
Vergiss nicht, dass PCGH.de kostenfrei ist und dementsprechend nicht 100% aller Informationen hier geteilt werden (können).

Und ein *gründlicher* CPU Test, den du hier *kostenlos* lesen kannst, ist durchaus arbeits- und zeitintensiv, irgendwo sind dann auch mal Grenzen für den Fall X mit CPU Y bei Spiel Z, mit Software A auf Betriebssystem B inklusive Hintergrundtask C...


----------



## timmib (3. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Und ein *gründlicher* CPU Test, den du hier *kostenlos* lesen kannst


Ich rede hier die ganze Zeit vom Heft.
Deswegen habe ich das auch in das "Print" Subforum gepostet.


chill_eule schrieb:


> Allerdings bietet dir *genau* das doch der PCGH CPU Index: Richtwerte


Das ist wieder alles im CPU-Limit getestet und nur eingeschränkt hilfreich.


RtZk schrieb:


> Prozentualer Leistung


Prozentual im CPU-Limit wo wir uns einig sind das so keiner spielen mag.

Ein Traum wäre eine Tabelle wie diese.


CPUGPUCPU LeistungGPU LeistungFPS3300X206070%75%343600X206085%75%423800X2060105%75%505800X2060187%75%503600X309060%100%87

Und das halt pro Spiel und Auflösung.

Wobei die CPU Leistung sich berechnet aus der Auslastung und der Schwelle zum CPU Limit. Das müsste man im Detail überlegen. Also bei ersterem zum Beispiel hätte der 5800x die maximale Framezahl geschafft bis das GPU Limit einsetzt und trotzdem nur 13% Last also 87% Idle. Damit also 187% der Leistung die man braucht.

Bei der Formel lasse ich mich gerne verbessern. Nur das ihr eine Idee bekommt wo ich hin will.

So kann jeder überlegen ob und wieviel er in Reserven investiert oder eben nicht.

Die Normierung der GPU Leistung richtet sich nach der stärksten Grafikkarte. Die hat dann 100%.


----------



## RtZk (3. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Das ist wieder alles im CPU-Limit getestet und nur eingeschränkt hilfreich.
> 
> Prozentual im CPU-Limit wo wir uns einig sind das so keiner spielen mag.



Noch einmal das ist genau dafür da um zu wissen wie viel die CPU auch mit zukünftigen GPU's schafft. 
Die Settings sind realistisch und die Auflösung hat keinerlei Einfluss (solange das Bildformat gleichbleibt) auf die Performance der CPU.



timmib schrieb:


> Ein Traum wäre eine Tabelle wie diese.
> 
> 
> CPUGPUCPU LeistungGPU LeistungFPS3300X206070%75%343600X206085%75%423800X2060105%75%505800X2060187%75%50
> ...



Deine Tabelle macht für mich keinen Sinn. 
Wieso verändert sich der GPU Wert nicht?



Meinst du vielleicht eher so etwas ?

CPUGPUCPU GPU FPS3300X (max 30 FPS)2060 (max 60 FPS)100%50%303600X (max 50 FPS)2060 (max 60 FPS)100%83,33%50 5800X (max 100 FPS)2060 (max 60 FPS)60%100%60

Sprich du willst sehen wie viel Reserve die jeweilige Komponente noch hat?

Dafür braucht dir eigentlich keiner eine Tabelle erstellen. Du gehst zu deinem gewünschten Spiel und suchst dir dort die GPU FPS raus und die CPU FPS, dann kannst du dir doch selbst ausrechnen wie viel Spielraum die jeweilige Komponente hat?


----------



## timmib (3. Dezember 2020)

Genau die Reserven sieht man sonst nicht.
Und die hängen ja bekanntlich von der Kombination CPU-GPU ab.

Das Problem ist bei neuen CPUs, dass die alten Spielbenchmarks die nicht enthalten. Und das diese nur im jeweiligen Extrem getestet wurden.

CPU "langweilt" sich im GPU Test.
GPU "langweilt" sich im CPU Test.

Spannend wäre die Frage wie sehr langweilt sich die neue CPU x mit Grafikkarte A, B und C.

PS Die GPU Leistung ändert sich in meiner Traumtabelle nicht, weil sie von der schnellsten GPU abhängt. Wobei die sich je nach CPU nicht entfalten kann, hmmmm.


----------



## chill_eule (3. Dezember 2020)

Das ist doch quatsch. Wenn man Reserven hat dreht man an einem Regler und schöpft diese aus.

Wenn mein System noch 30% bei der CPU oder 25% bei GPU an Reserven hat, dann habe ich entweder 30% oder 25% zuviel Geld ausgegeben.

Auf aktuelle Spiele in den Benchmarks bezogen. Alte Spiele reizen ein aktuelles System natürlich nicht so leicht komplett aus. Zukünftige Spiele kann man dagegen nie richtig einschätzen.

In irgendeinem Limit muss man halt normalerweise Spielen, sonst langweilt sich die Hardware und man hat nur Geld verbrannt.

Wenn mein Budget begrenzt ist, was es in 99% der Fälle hier ist, dann kann man beispielsweise 250€ für eine CPU einplanen. Dann schaut man welche CPU für den Preis die schnellere ist, punkt.
Gleiches Spiel mit der Grafikkarte: 300€ Budget? Dann bis zu dem Preis die _schnellste _kaufen, punkt.
Das sind immer die zwei Preistreiber in einem System an dem alles Andere hängt.
RAM, Board und den Rest schustert man sich dann immer noch irgendwie zurecht.

Du machst daraus eine Wissenschaft, die einfach übertrieben ist.
Wenn CPU X in Spiel Y mit 1080p bei 60FPS limitiert, dann tut sie das genau so auch auf 1440p oder höher, nur merkt man es dann nicht unbedingt _dank_ der Grafikkarte.


----------



## pseudonymx (4. Dezember 2020)

Das führt halt zu nichts.... man müsste ja quasi mehrere neue testparcourse anlegen..... einmal den der jetzt schon besteht... dann mindestens einen in dem alle zu testenen CPUs mit allen Gebräuchlichen grafikkarten getestet werden und dann eigentlich nochmal bestimmte gaming "genres" also z.b AAA, esport games usw und dann müsste man damit jeder zufreiden ist auchnoch unterschiedliche settings testen... eben "schön" und "esports"......

wer will das denn bewerkstelligen? das heft müsste 20,30€ kosten damit der zeitaufwand in lohn ausgezahlt werden kann.... jetzt kommt noch das SAM ding hinzu man müsste also nochmal alles mit SAM und ohne testen.... also sorry aber das hätte doch alles keinen sinn mehr dann, zumal man am ende nochmal alles in 1080p,wqhd und UHD testen müsste.... um selbst dann würd noch einer krähen der für sich kein "praxisnahes" ergebnis findet weil er in UWQHD oder anderen wierden auflösungen zockt..... ich denke unter den anktuellen testbedingungen ist es ziemlich einfach sich seinen "sweetspot" zu suchen da muss man sich ein paar fragen selber stellen:

1. welchen monitor, mit welcher auflösung nutze ich
und 2. (wenn mehr als 60hz) wieviele frames will ich haben

dann schaut man sich die CPU und GPU indexe an und ermittelt seinen "sweetspot" habe oder kaufe ich Grafikkarte x und erreicht diese im index~ 100FPS dann kann ich in den CPU index schauen und die cpu nehmen die im gaming Index~ 100fps macht.... ganz einfach. will man mehr ins detail gehen muss man sich halt 10 oder 20 unterschiedliche tests anschauen mit unterschiedlichen settings und auflösungen

Also ich für meinen teil könnte mit 1080p oder WQHD getesteten CPUs genausoviel anfangen wie mit in 720p getestete CPUs..... ich spiele in UHD also soll ich jetzt auch nach nem testparcours schreien der für mich "praxisnahe" tests bereithält?

der gedanke dahinter ist ja wirklich diskutabel aber "Praxisnahe" testparcourse sind nunmal "praktisch" nicht umzusetzen.... ich denke in den nächsten 1-2 jahren wird es sicherlich CPU tests in 1080p geben.... dann sind grafikkarten eben durchweg für 1080p "overpowered" und mann kann die reine CPU leistung in allen games in
1080p messen.... dann kommem aber sicherlich wieder leute die sagen " eeeeeeeey 1080p in der auflösung spielt doch keiner mehr, mach mal praxisnahe tests"

Mein Fazit zu dem Thema : Wenn wir nen spendentopf anlegen würden der nen monatslohn von allen hardware testern der PCGH ausschütten kann, könnte PCGH eventuell drüber nachdenken die Tester für nen monat abzustellen um alle möglichen praxisnahen scenarios zu testen.... nur um am ende festzustellen das allerspätestens in WQHD bei vielen Aktuellen CPUs kaum noch n unterschied besteht...... und wenn rocket lake kommt das ganze nochmal und wenns zen3 refresh/zen4 kommt nochmal da man wieder jede CPU testen muss da es patches gibt die, die performance in games verschlechtern/verbessern..... das ist einfach n Teufelskreis den man spätestens dann nicht mehr durchbrechen kann..... PCGH in gefahr war da garnichts gegen.... die hölle der CPU tests... wenn hinten fertig bist darfst vorne wieder anfangen..... da brauchste ja allein für 1 CPU mehrere arbeitstage.....


----------



## timmib (4. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> In irgendeinem Limit muss man halt normalerweise Spielen, sonst langweilt sich die Hardware und man hat nur Geld verbrannt.


Richtig und das Limit ist normalerweise die GPU und beim CPU würde ich gerne kein Geld verbrennen. Und genau diesen Punkt auf der Skala von 286 bis 5950X sollte mir die PCGH nennen.



pseudonymx schrieb:


> Das führt halt zu nichts.... man müsste ja quasi mehrere neue testparcourse anlegen..... einmal den der jetzt schon besteht... dann mindestens einen in dem alle zu testenen CPUs mit allen Gebräuchlichen grafikkarten getestet werden und dann eigentlich nochmal bestimmte gaming "genres" also z.b AAA, esport games usw und dann müsste man damit jeder zufreiden ist auchnoch unterschiedliche settings testen... eben "schön" und "esports"......


Wie geschrieben, kann man sich hier gerne auf sehr wenige Konstellationen geschränken. 


pseudonymx schrieb:


> nur um am ende festzustellen das allerspätestens in WQHD bei vielen Aktuellen CPUs kaum noch n unterschied besteht......


Das wissen wir alle und trotzdem wird sowas auf Seite 13 abgedruckt: "Wer von einem Ryzen 1800X auf einen Ryzen 5900X aufrüstet erhält im Schnitt 75,2 mehr mehr Leistung."

Die Aufrüstmatrix wäre voller 0% Werte in WQHD und in UHD noch mehr. Das Gesamtbild was da vermittelt wird ist völlig daneben.

https://www.pcgameshardware.de/CPU-CPU-154106/Tests/CPU-Test-Benchmark-AMD-Intel-675663/
Hier schafft man das ja auch ins rechte Licht zu rücken . Warum findet sich von dieser Erdung nix im Artikel im Heft?
Hier mal Bilder die das schön darstellen.

So ungefähr sieht das echte Verhalten aus (GPU-Limit):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Baut man jetzt einen noch schnelleren CPU ein ändert sich nur der rote Balken der blaue bleibt gleich lang nur der dunkel Blaue(drawcall wird mininmal kürzer):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Spannend wäre der Punkt wo das passiert (Übergang in CPU-Limit)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: http://www.frametime.tech/


----------



## pseudonymx (4. Dezember 2020)

Wie soll dir denn die PCGH den punkt nennen an dem du mit der CPU kein geld verbrennst?  mit dem aktuellen Indext hast du doch eigentlich genau das.... du kannst deine aktuelle CPU mit vielen anderen vergleichen....

Ob du mit nem neukauf geld verbrennst kannst doch nur du beurteilen..... es steht doch keiner von der PCGH hinter dir und beobachtet in welchen games in im oder am CPU limit hängst mit deiner Hardware konfiguration und den Programmen/diensten/anwendungen die spezifisch DU im hintergrund laufen hast.....
wenn dich deine aktuelle CPU nicht limitiert brauchste auch keine tests und falls doch zeigt dir der Index doch ganz klar welche CPU vieviel % mehr leistung hat .... im grunde verlangst du ja das die PCGH genau deine anwendungsbereiche testet.... ich mein ob die CPUs jezt in 720p oder 1080p getestet werden würde dir ja auch nichts bringen außer das du ab nem gewissen punkt keine unterschiede mehr feststellen kannst.....

geht es dir darum welche die maximal sinnvollste CPU für z.b WQHD gaming mit ner 5700xt ist dann musste doch nur die ~FPS von CPUs und GPUs vergleichen.... und schon haste die information die du brauchst um kein "geld zu verbrennen".... da sind wir aber schon wieder beim nächten Problem weshalb es absoulut keinen sinn machen würde "praxisnahe" zu testen : im regelfall überlebt ein Unterbau 2 Grafikkarten je nach kaufverhalten sogar mehr.... Und da wären wir dann bei genau dem was ich oben schon schrieb: es müssten jegliche kombinationen getestet werden.... was einfach pro CPU mehrere arbeitstage in anspruch nehmen würde.....

dafür gibt es ja unterschiedliche tester mit unterschiedlichen testparcourses man kann doch von der PCGH nicht verlangen wochen in einen Index zu stecken nur weil ein paar user (pardon) zu faul sind sich unterschiedliche tests anzuschauen... egal ob du jetzt für die Print ausgabe zahlst oder nicht.... würde es sich rentieren jedes mal wenn neue CPUs oder GPUs rauskommen nen 30€ sonderheft rauszubringen dann würde PCGH das sicherlich tun.... aber das würde auch wieder keiner kaufen... der print markt ist einfach zu klein.... Ich verstehe durchaus die problematik aber ich zum beispiel hätte wenig probleme mir in wenigen Minuten meinen Sweetspot aus den Indexen der PCGH zu suchen und jeder der sich gedanken um genau das macht, sollte in dem thema genug eingelesen sein um das selbe tun zu können...

Und am ende ist dieser "sweetspot" was P/L angeht ja auch nur ne momentaufnahme.... und sagt dir nichts darüber wie es in 2 jahren ausschaut.... will man das beste für den moment sinn vollste dann vorgehen wie oben geschrieben, will man das was vermeindlich in zukunft am Länsgten "hält" kauft man sich das was ganz oben an der spitze steht.... das vergisst du nämlich wieder.... würde praxisnahe tests gemacht werden was aktruell definitiv wohl am ehesten auf WQHD zutrifft dann würden ja alle die nicht nur JETZT am wenigsten geld verbrennen wollen sondern eher auf die zukunfsttauglichkeit schauen in die röhre schauen.... esseiden eben man macht sich als PCGH die praktisch nicht umzusetztende mühe und testen mehrere scenarien durch..... Gamerssnexxus macht das z.b aber da sinds dann auch nur wenn überhaupt die Hälfte der Games die getestet werden... warum? weils ansonsten eben Zeitlich kaum machbar wäre

Und um den kieselstein ma auf den sandboden zu legen ( sry) ..... Für alle die aus den definitiv ausreichenden Informationen der Indexe und kaufberatungen nicht genug informationen ziehen können, gibts genau dieses und andere Hardwareforen in denen genug User aktiv sind die kein problem damit haben zu Helfen und den "sweetspot" für die leute zu ermitteln.... z.b CPU.... ins kaufberatungs forum gehen... schreiben welche Grafikkarte man hat und bei welcher auflösung man spielt... n paa andere infos dazu wie z.b hindergrundprogramme ect und es gibt findige leute die den P/L sweetspot für einen finden. Und es ist ja nicht so das manfür den zugang zum Kaufberatungs forum extra zahlen müsste.


----------



## chill_eule (4. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> "Wer von einem Ryzen 1800X auf einen Ryzen 5900X aufrüstet erhält im Schnitt 75,2 mehr mehr Leistung."



Das stimmt doch auch 
Es geht doch in einem CPU Test um die CPU Leistung. PCGH Schreibt da nichts von *FPS*.
Dafür sind die Grafikkarten Tests da und es gibt ja auch Zahlreiche Techniktests zu einzelnen Spielen.



pseudonymx schrieb:


> im regelfall überlebt ein Unterbau 2 Grafikkarten je nach kaufverhalten sogar mehr....



Und da müsste PCGH sogar mit noch unbekannten Spielen aus der Zukunft testen.


----------



## timmib (4. Dezember 2020)

Wo genau habe ich geschrieben, das ich nicht in der Lage bin, den für mich besten CPU zu ermittlen?

Ich habe diesen Thread gestartet, weil *der Artikel* mit keinem Wort, keiner Grafik und nichts das Ganze relativiert.
Was die PCGH in obern genannten Link ja auch schafft. Sogar im gleichen Heft weiter hinten (Seite 104).

Es geht auch nicht darum das in der gleichen Breite alles gemessen wird.

Und wie man das aus den exisitierenden Unterlagen *genau *ablesen kann ohne die genaue Berechnungszeit(blauer Balken und roter Balken) abzudrucken ist mir ein Rätsle. Das kann man höchsten abschätzen.

Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum man nicht 2-3 Benchmark aus der Praxis ergänzen kann. Gerne mit einem Disclaimer in Großschrift.


----------



## timmib (4. Dezember 2020)

pseudonymx schrieb:


> im regelfall überlebt ein Unterbau 2 Grafikkarten je nach kaufverhalten sogar mehr


Völlig korrekt. Es sollte jedem überlassen werden wieviel er in Reserven investiert. Besondern weil Reserven bei Hardware nunmal überproportional teuer sind.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Dezember 2020)

PCGH gibt dir Daten. Was du daraus machst bzw. wie du die interpretierst, ist deine Sache. Der CPU-Index bzw. die Fps-Tabellen in Spielen geben dir an, mit welcher CPU du wie viel Leistung bzw. Fps bekommst, die Grafikkartentabellen geben dir an, in welcher Auflösung du wie viel Fps bekommst. Dann vergleichst du das und jeder Wert in einer Tabelle, der höher als ein Wert der anderen Tabelle ist, ist Leistung, die in der Kombination nicht zum tragen kommen wird. Das kann man sich dann selbst ausrechnen.
Man könnte jetzt zwar argumentieren, PCGH könnte eine Matrix mit CPU-Fps auf der X- und GPU-Fps auf der Y-Achse in spezifischen Auflösungen automatisch erstellen, wo dann im Feld steht, was limitiert und dazu Prozentwerte hinschreiben, aber das kann man auch in Eigenleistung für die gewünschte Kombination machen.


----------



## timmib (4. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> . Dann vergleichst du das und jeder Wert in einer Tabelle, der höher als ein Wert der anderen Tabelle ist, ist Leistung, die in der Kombination nicht zum tragen kommen wird.


Das ist dann näherungsweise richtig. Messen wäre trotzdem besser. 

Vielleicht kann man da mal einen Artikel draus machen um Zweifler wie mich für ewig zum Schweigen zu bringen.

Also einen Artikel der das Verrühren der beiden Tabellen nachmisst.

So nach dem Motto: In der Theorie, laut den beiden Benchmarks, müsste hier 65 fps rauskommen sind aber 62 fps.
Und das dann für 10 Kombinationen oder so.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Dezember 2020)

Du weißt, dass PCGH dann etwa 1000 Kombinationen testen müsste, um irgendwelche Ergebnisse zu erhalten, die mehr aussagen als verrechnete Werte aus den Tabellen?


----------



## chill_eule (4. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> 65 fps rauskommen sind aber 62 fps


Das fällt doch schon in den Bereich der Messtoleranz.


----------



## belle (4. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Ich persönlich lese die PCGH um mir Kaufempfehlungen daraus abzuleiten. Im Moment habe ich das Gefühl jede CPU oberhalb von 350 € macht für Spieler aber keinen echten Sinn.


Ich mag die PCGH, habe mir letztens wieder das Heft ohne DVD am Kiosk gekauft und kann die Testung aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht auch nachvollziehen.

Deiner Aussage kann ich in diesem Punkt aber voll zustimmen. Aus diesem Grund reicht mir mein derzeitiger Ryzen 2600 mit viel halbwegs schnellem RAM auch noch vollkommen aus.
Lieber Geld in vernünftig viel RAM und SSD-Kapazität, gutes Mainboard und die Grafikkarte stecken. Da hat man mehr davon, außer man ist ein 144 Hz Nutzer.


----------



## pseudonymx (4. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Ich verstehe beim besten Willen nicht, warum man nicht 2-3 Benchmark aus der Praxis ergänzen kann. Gerne mit einem Disclaimer in Großschrift.



Ja aber genau da haste es ja... 2-3 benchs aus der praxis.... das sind halt 2-3 mal PRO CPU Mehrere stunden zeitaufwand.... man kann das ganze ja nicht nur für die neuesten modelle machen... um vertgleicdhwerte zu erhalten müssten ALLE CPUs ausm Index getestet werden.... selbst wenn sagen wir 1 mal in 720p und einmal in 1080p getestet wird.... das verdoppelt den eh schon enormen aufwand.... dann müsste PCGH nen cut machen und sagen so hier neuer index mit comet lake und zen3 in 1080p und ab da nur neu erscheinende CPUs testen..... das wird sicherlich irgendwann so kommen keine frage..... aber dann schreien die nächsten nach WQ- oder UHD Praxisnahe Tests gibts seperat bei anderen und haben in nem Leistungsindex von CPUs wenig zu suchen...



timmib schrieb:


> Ich habe diesen Thread gestartet, weil *der Artikel* mit keinem Wort, keiner Grafik und nichts das Ganze relativiert.
> Was die PCGH in obern genannten Link ja auch schafft. Sogar im gleichen Heft weiter hinten (Seite 104).



Naja die Online Artikel sind dann aber doch die ergänzung..... wenn du am ende kritisierst das der Kontent im Heft zu klein ist dann ist das ja als Leser durchaus berechtigt aber garfiken wie du sie gerne hättest würden da über jedes vernünftige maß an arbeit gehen.... die Seite benutzt nicht umsonst "fantasie" Hardware für sonen test hat man aber nicht nur 3 CPUs und GPUs sondern eher 30.... und das ganze will ja auch hin und wieder mit neuen testparcourses aktuell gehalten werden.... ich kanns nur wieder sagen.... das heft müsste 30€ kosten um da solche detaillierten Grafiken zu jeder CPU/GPU kombination zu bezahlen... und dann müssten es noch verdammt viele leute kaufen....


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Die Frage ist am Ende des Tages:
> *Was bringt mir der Artikel, wenn man nicht ein einziges Spiel mal in normalen Bedingungen testet?*



Er sagt dir, was die CPU zu leisten imstande ist. Dann kannst du den Wert als Referenz nehmen (sagen wir einfach mal ins Blaue: 131 Fps). Was du damit schon mal weißt: Der Prozessor wäre prinzipiell für 60 Fps mehr als ausreichend flott, für 144 Fps ist's aber eher knapp. Mit diesem Referenzwert gehst du dann zu den Grafikkarten-Benchmarks und schaust, in welcher Auflösung du mit deiner Grafikkarte spielen willst. Dann kannst du erkennen, ob die CPU genügend Leistung hat, die Grafikkarte in der gewünschten Auflösung auszulasten: Sagen wir, deine GPU schafft in Full HD 176 Fps, in WQHD 134 Fps und in UHD 69 Fps.

In Full HD würde demnach die CPU recht deutlich limitieren, in WQHD ein wenig und es könnten sich da eventuell bereits einige unschöne Nebeneffekte wie Ruckler, unruhige Frametimes oder verspätetes Texturnachladen zeigen. Für UHD wäre die CPU dagegen mehr als ausreichend flott. Die tendenziell leicht durch die CPU kompromittierte Performance würde daher nur in Full HD und eingeschränkt WQHD eine größere Rolle spielen und das außerdem nur, wenn du 144, 165 oder freigeschaltete, unbegrenzte Fps haben möchtest. Bei einem 60-Fps-Lock wäre die CPU generell schnell genug.

Damit kannst du alle nötigen Bezüge zwischen Spiel, Grafik- und CPU-Leistung selbst herstellen. Das ist eine einfache Kreuzreferenz.

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## timmib (4. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Und das dann für 10 Kombinationen oder so.





Sinusspass schrieb:


> Du weißt, dass PCGH dann etwa 1000 Kombinationen testen müsste, um irgendwelche Ergebnisse zu erhalten, die mehr aussagen als verrechnete Werte aus den Tabellen?


Ich schreibe 10 du liest 1000?


PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Damit kannst du alle nötigen Bezüge zwischen Spiel, Grafik- und CPU-Leistung selbst herstellen. Das ist eine einfache Kreuzreferenz


Das wäre erstmal zu beweisen, z.B. in einem Artikel den man widmet.

Das Problem mit euren Kreuzreferenzen und Lookups ist schon alleine, dass nicht die gleichen Spiele getestet werden und wahrscheinlich auch nicht die gleichen Szenen. Das wäre natürlich die Grundlage.

Damit meine ich den Leistungsindex CPU und Leistungsindex GPU.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (4. Dezember 2020)

12 der Spiele im GPU-Index befinden sich auch im CPU-Index, drei davon nutzen sogar die identische Szene.


----------



## tigra456 (4. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Phil schrieb:


> Er sagt dir, was die CPU zu leisten imstande ist. Dann kannst du den Wert als Referenz nehmen (sagen wir einfach mal ins Blaue: 131 Fps). Was du damit schon mal weißt: Der Prozessor wäre prinzipiell für 60 Fps mehr als ausreichend flott, für 144 Fps ist's aber eher knapp. Mit diesem Referenzwert gehst du dann zu den Grafikkarten-Benchmarks und schaust, in welcher Auflösung du mit deiner Grafikkarte spielen willst. Dann kannst du erkennen, ob die CPU genügend Leistung hat, die Grafikkarte in der gewünschten Auflösung auszulasten: Sagen wir, deine GPU schafft in Full HD 176 Fps, in WQHD 134 Fps und in UHD 69 Fps.
> 
> In Full HD würde demnach die CPU recht deutlich limitieren, in WQHD ein wenig und es könnten sich da eventuell bereits einige unschöne Nebeneffekte wie Ruckler, unruhige Frametimes oder verspätetes Texturnachladen zeigen. Für UHD wäre die CPU dagegen mehr als ausreichend flott. Die tendenziell leicht durch die CPU kompromittierte Performance würde daher nur in Full HD und eingeschränkt WQHD eine größere Rolle spielen und das außerdem nur, wenn du 144, 165 oder freigeschaltete, unbegrenzte Fps haben möchtest. Bei einem 60-Fps-Lock wäre die CPU generell schnell genug.
> 
> ...




Also ich verstehe den Wunsch des TE (aber nur teilweise).

Aber genau so wie es bei PCGH gemacht wird, verstehe ich es am Ende auch ich und deswegen sind die Tests bei PCGH genau das was ich mir beim Aufrüsten anschaue bzw. an Freunde weiterleite.

Sehe keinen Bedarf an einer Änderung der Verfahrensweise.

Grüße


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Ich schreibe 10 du liest 1000?


Weil 10 Kombinationen herzlich wenig aussagen. Selbst wenn man da nur durch die Mittelklasse geht, sind die Kombinationen schon ganz schnell voll und man hat gefühlt noch quasi nix getestet. Für anständige Ergebnisse muss man sehr viele Kombinationen testen. 
Mit 10 Kombinationen bekommst du noch nicht mal 1/3 der CPUs im Leistungsindex abgebildet, von denen über die Hälfte durchaus ihre Position verdient hat, und dann hast du immer noch mit der gleichen Grafikkarte gebencht.
Natürlich könnte man sich auf die Architekturen beschränken und hätte dann ein halbwegs anständiges Bild, aber dann kann man sich auch genauso gut auf die vorhandenen Tabellen verlassen.


----------



## timmib (4. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> 12 der Spiele im GPU-Index befinden sich auch im CPU-Index


Das ist super. Ich zähle aber "nur" 9.


1​Ghost Recon Breakpoint​Ja​2​Anno 1800​Ja​3​Borderlands 3​Ja​4​Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order​Ja​5​Wolcen​Ja​6​Death Stranding​Ja​7​F1 2020​Ja​8​Battlefield 5​Ja​9​DOOM Eternal​Ja​10​Planet Zoo​Nein​11​Total War Three Kingdoms​Nein​12​Shadow of the Tomb Raider​Nein​



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Weil 10 Kombinationen herzlich wenig aussagen


Es geht ja nur darum das Mapping aus der Tabelle hier zu validieren um die Methode zu belegen.

In diesem Sinne ein  Proof-of-Concept davon.

​​3800XT​5700XT(WQHD)​CPU-Leistung​Erwartete FPS​Echte FPS​1​Ghost Recon Breakpoint​105​36​291,67 %​36​?​2​Anno 1800​57​54​105,56 %​54​?​3​Borderlands 3​180​65​276,92 %​65​?​4​Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order​98​68​144,12 %​68​?​5​Wolcen​138​73​189,04 %​73​?​6​Death Stranding​143​92​155,43 %​92​?​7​F1 2020​162​94​172,34 %​94​?​8​Battlefield 5​187​96​194,79 %​96​?​9​DOOM Eternal​347​131​264,89 %​131​?​

Die synchronen Zeiten der CPU und GPU "fehlen" dabei ja.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (4. Dezember 2020)

Wir haben 16 Spiele im CPU-Index, nicht 12


----------



## timmib (4. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Dave schrieb:


> Wir haben 16 Spiele im CPU-Index, nicht 12


Dann habt ihr davon nur 12 abgedruckt in der Ausgabe 01/2021 auf Seite 59.


----------



## PCGH_Dave (4. Dezember 2020)

Nein, da sind alle 16 Spiele und vier Anwendungen drin, also der komplette CPU-Index. Fehlen in deinem Heft zwei Seiten?


----------



## timmib (4. Dezember 2020)

Ne, ich habe Dir ein Foto geschickt. Es sind 12 Spiele und 4 Anwendungen = 16 Gesamt.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne ein  Proof-of-Concept davon.
> 
> ​​3800XT​5700XT(WQHD)​CPU-Leistung​Erwartete FPS​Echte FPS​1​Ghost Recon Breakpoint​105​36​291,67 %​36​?​2​Anno 1800​57​54​105,56 %​54​?​3​Borderlands 3​180​65​276,92 %​65​?​4​Star Wars Jedi: Fallen Order​98​68​144,12 %​68​?​5​Wolcen​138​73​189,04 %​73​?​6​Death Stranding​143​92​155,43 %​92​?​7​F1 2020​162​94​172,34 %​94​?​8​Battlefield 5​187​96​194,79 %​96​?​9​DOOM Eternal​347​131​264,89 %​131​?​
> 
> Die synchronen Zeiten der CPU und GPU "fehlen" dabei ja.


Da du überall tief im GPU-Limit bist, kannst du auch 1:1 die Zahlen aus der Tabelle übernehmen. Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wo da das Problem sein soll. Am Ende wird die Abweichung mit anderer starker CPU in der Messtoleranz landen.


----------



## timmib (4. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Da du überall tief im GPU-Limit bist,


Wer sagt, dass das meine Hardware ist? Das war aus dem CPU Index und GPU Index gegriffen.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich verstehe immer noch nicht, wo da das Problem sein soll


Dann versuche es nochmal zusammenzufassen, der Thread ist jetzt schon was lang geraten.

1. Mich stört wie der Artikel "Ryzen 5000: Wie Phönix aus der Asche" (Ausgabe 1/21 Seite 8-19) gemacht wurde.
Damit meine ich *nicht *die Messmethode. Diese ist *nicht falsch* und auch *nicht unnütz*.
Was ich meine ist das Bild, was durch den Text, insbesondere der Teil Kaufberatung, und die Aufrüstmatrix gezeichnet wird. Das liest sich so als hätte Lisa T. Su das persönlich verfasst. An keiner Stelle wird relativiert oder auf die Spiele-Praxis geschaut. Die Kaufberatung kann sich ja jeder selber nochmal durchlesen.

2. Mein Vorschlag wäre zumindet 3% der Druckfläche und Zeit in den Bezug zum Alltag zu widmen. Und wenn das nur Text ist.

3. Die Methode vom einem Index zum anderen zu mappen ist ok, wird aber in dem Artikel auch nicht erwähnt(siehe 1.). Super wäre es da in einem neuen Artikel zu machen. Dort kann man mal BEISPIELHAFT die Methode durchspielen und durch Messungen beweisen wie gut das funktioniert und alle sind glücklich bis zum Ende ihrer Tage.
Auch Zweiflern, wie mir, kann man dann für immer gleich antworten und in CPU Tests darauf verweisen, womit auch Punkt 1 gelöst wäre.


----------



## Sinusspass (4. Dezember 2020)

Eigentlich weiß jeder -oder sollte wissen-, dass mehr CPU-Leistung nur im CPU-Limit was bringt und der Vorteil im GPU-Limit in der Messtoleranz verschwindet. Dass bei jedem Test dazuzuschreiben, halte ich für Verschwendung.
Dass (Mehr-)Leistung nur was bringt, wenn man sie nutzen kann, zähle ich mal zum Basiswissen.


----------



## pseudonymx (4. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Wer sagt, dass das meine Hardware ist? Das war aus dem CPU Index und GPU Index gegriffen.
> 
> 
> Dann versuche es nochmal zusammenzufassen, der Thread ist jetzt schon was lang geraten.
> ...




durchaus verständlich..... in dem artikel steckt sicherlich viel begeisterung..... aber grade was die aufrüstmatrix und die kaufempfehlung angeht sind finde ich die sachen klar definiert... ich mein hey... intel oberfanboy und AMD hater Gamersnexxus sagt das der 5600x die beste Gaming CPU ist (P/L) und er aktuell never Intel verbauen würde...... das hier dier PCGH redaktion was das fazit angeht nochmal n bissl mehr nicht ganz so objektive begeisterung in den text bringt verstehe ich voll und ganz.....

du sagst ja selber das es weiter hinten im heft und online durchaus besser gemacht wurde...... das hier liest sich halt alles nicht wie ne kretik an einen Artikel im heft sondern an der gesamten testmethodik der PCGH..... Es scheint halt so als wolltest du das die PCGH nur wegen deinen persönlichen ansprüchen ihren kompletten testparcours abändert/ergänzt und das um mehrere wochen arbeit..... Da musste einfach verstehen das du nicht nur von den Teammitgliedern nen bissl Kontra bekommst 

Kritik an dem Artikel selber ist sicherlich gerechtfertigt er ist nunmal nicht so objektiv wie er eventuell sein sollte als "test" ich finde ihn aber doch gelungen... er zeigt die stärken und verbesserungen von zen3 gegenüber dem vorgänger.... und wie Phil und auch andere schon schrieben: deinen Persönlichen Sweetspot was P/L und aufrüsten angeht musst du selber ermitteln... oder eben im forum nachfragen..... ich habs heft leider schon weiter gegeben (gibt leute die können sich print medien einfach nicht leisten [armes deutschland]) sonst würd ich nochmal rein schauen.... ich lese ja auch bei weitem nicht jede PCGH sonst hätt ich n abo aber an das was ich mich erinnere ist der Test im Heft ne gute grundlage.... der durch die online artikel und das Forum hervorragend ergänzt wird


----------



## timmib (4. Dezember 2020)

Endlich jemand, der mich versteht.


----------



## PCGH_Phil (4. Dezember 2020)

@timmib: Da gerade so viel neue Hardware erschienen ist, (die zum Teil aktuell auch noch in gewisser Abhängigkeit voneinander steht, z.B. PCI-E 4.0 oder SAM bzw. Bar Resize) bietet es sich für die nähere Zukunft sicherlich an, mal wieder einen vollumfänglichen Aufrüst-Artikel zu machen. Da könnte man dann vielleicht auch einige Hardware-Konstellationen genauer testen, z.B. was genau ein Umstieg von einer älteren AMD- oder Intel-Plattform auf eine neue, PCI-E-4.0-fähige bringen würde und auch ein bisschen genauer auf die "reele" Prozessor-Performance eingehen, also jene, die effektiv wichtig wäre, wenn man beispielsweise Cyberpunk in WQHD oder UHD mit 60 Fps spielen möchte.

Dahingehend versprechen kann ich natürlich nichts (und hab mich hiermit nicht offiziell und "freiwillig" für die Aufgabe gemeldet, werte Kollegen ), aber solch ein wahrscheinlich ganz interessantes Thema mit nützlichen und einfach anzuwendenden Informationen wäre vielleicht gar keine schlechte Idee...

Gruß,
Phil


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (7. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> 2. Mein Vorschlag wäre zumindet 3% der Druckfläche und Zeit in den Bezug zum Alltag zu widmen. Und wenn das nur Text ist.



In 3 Prozent der Testzeit könnte man 60 Prozent der Produkte in einem weiteren Spiel in einer weiteren Auflösung vermesssen. Da die neu zu testenden Produkte mit unschöner Regelmäßigkeit erst knapp vor zuspät getestet werden können, müsste die Auswahl hierbei jeweils im voraus erfolgen, ohne Kenntniss der Ergebnisses des Neuzuganges. Die "Vergleichs"produkte wären somit also zur Hälfte ohne direkten Bezug/aus einem anderen Marktsegment und das Spiel/die Anwendung rein statistsich in 50 Prozent der Fälle ein Szenario, dass dem Neuzugang unterdurchschnittlich schlecht liegt.

Mir ist schleierhaft, wie daraus ein schlüssigeres, vor allem fehlerärmeres Bild der Praxislmitierung entstehen könnte als durch einen Abgleich von CPU- und GPU-Index. Ich sehe sogar ganz klar das gegenteilige Risiko, dass von Test zu Test rein zufallsbestimmt eine komplett verzerrte Persepektive (Richtung der Verzerrung: Ebenfalls Zufall) resultiert. Für objektiv belastbare Aussagen müsste man dagegen einen erheblichen Teil der Tests wiederholen – wir haben ja nicht zum Spaß Parcoure dieser Größe.


----------



## timmib (8. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Und wenn das nur Text ist.


Ein "Im Alltag merkt man ab WQHD  im Allgemeinen von der Mehrleistung nichts." wäre ja schonmal prima. Das kostet weniger als 3% der Zeit das zu schreiben und ist recht unmissverständlich.



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die "Vergleichs"produkte wären somit also zur Hälfte ohne direkten Bezug/aus einem anderen Marktsegment und das Spiel/die Anwendung rein statistsich in 50 Prozent der Fälle ein Szenario, dass dem Neuzugang unterdurchschnittlich schlecht liegt.


Das habe ich nicht verstanden. Ich würde auch nicht 60% der Produkte zum Vergleich neutesten sondern nur eine Hand voll. Aus den "Limitmessungen" weiss man ja wo der Hase läuft und wer am Besten in die Vergleichsgruppe gehört.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (8. Dezember 2020)

Bitte lese noch einmal meinen Post:
Zu dem Zeitpunkt, zudem entschieden/getestet wird, was als Vergleich im Launch-Test auftritt, sind die Ergebnisse des neuen Produktes noch gar nicht bekannt. Dementsprechend kann man da auch nichts "passend" auswählen. Normalerweise kein Problem, wenn man ohnehin den Anspruch hat, ein breites Spektrum abzudecken. Aber genau das kann man mit 3 Prozent Testaufwand nicht machen. Aus sowenig Daten ergibt sich nur dann eine verwertbare Aussage, wenn man genau im Fokuspunkt liegt – und den wird man nur selten zufällig getroffen haben. Es reicht aus, das eine neue Architektur im gewählten Bei-Spiel einen ordentlichen Durchhänger hat und schon ist dein "Praxis"test nichts weiter als eine Worst-Case-Unterstreichung. Das weiß der Redakteur aber erst, wenn es (typischerweise) zu spät ist, um noch einmal andere Spiele mit dem gewünschten Alternativsetting zu testen.

Wer so etwas möchte, muss Intel und AMD dazu überreden, uns finales Silizium mit finalen Treibern und finalen UEFIs wenigstens zwei Wochen vor Launch bereit zu stellen. Dann können wir erst das neue Produkt analysieren und danach Vergleichsobjekte testen. Die Realität sieht eher so aus, dass man mit viel Glück fünf Tage vorher den Chip hat und eine 50:50 Chance, das er mit dem zu diesem Zeitpunkt verfügbaren UEFI überhaupt sauber lauft. Die letztlich veröffentlichten Ryzen-5000-Messungen wurden meiner Erinnerung nach alle weniger als 60 Stunden vor NDA-Fall gemacht (und waren teilweise der dritte Parcour-Durchgang nach verbuggten Vorgängern), was für diese Zahl an CPUs eine Auslastung von 130 Prozent auch ohne irgendwelche Zusatz- und Vergleichstests bedeutet. Letztere müssen alle vorher fertig sein.


----------



## Rhetoteles (8. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Wer sich heute eine PCGH durchließt und noch einen i7-6700K, i7-4790K oder Ryzen 3 1000 nutzt, der wird seine nächste CPU aber nicht für den Zeitraum von 2020 bis Mitte 2021 kaufen, sondern wieder 4-7 Jahre damit zocken wollen. Und genau diese Fragen stehen im Zentrum unserer CPU-Tests: "Wieviel Spaß hat man mit heute erhältlichen Prozessoren im Jahre 2024?", "Wieviel Euro mehr kostet es, wenn dieses Niveau bis 2025 oder 2026 gehalten werden soll?" sowie "Lohnt sich das?".


Ich hatte bis letzte Woche genau einen i7 6700k und habe mich entsprechend der Kaufberatung aber auch den OC Möglichkeiten gerichtet und meine neue CPU (i9 10900KF) auch für die kommenden Jahre gekauft. Ich kann also die Ausrichtung hier von meiner Seite aus bestätigen.


----------



## timmib (8. Dezember 2020)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Zu dem Zeitpunkt, zudem entschieden/getestet wird, was als Vergleich im Launch-Test auftritt, sind die Ergebnisse des neuen Produktes noch gar nicht bekannt


Naja, wo die ungefähr landen werden war ja schon grob abzusehen.

Das ihr jetzt hier besonders wenig Zeit hattet ist wirklich doof. Von zu wenig Zeit nochmal was wegzunehmen ist entsprechend noch doofer. Das vertehe ich.

Ich erwarte da auch primär eher andere Rückschlüsse, als zusätzliche oder teilweise andere Benchmarks. Der Gelegenheitsleser der am Hauptbahnhof zur PCGH greift um sich aufzuschlauen sollte grade zur Weihnachtszeit klare Signale bekommen.  Und das auch ohne das ganze Heft zu lesen oder zusätzlich in anderen Quellen zu forschen.

Ich will und kann euch nicht vorschreiben/erklären wie ihr euren Job machen sollt. Ich kann nur Wünsche aus der Perspektive der Kundschaft liefern. 

Ich denke das heutzutage viele in Richtung 3000er oder 10000er schielen und sich entscheiden müssen ob die 100% Aufpreis zur 5000er Riege lohnt. Deswegen wäre da wohl ein Resümee ob das lohnt zu investieren oder zu warten sicher super gewesen. (War ja auch drin weiter hinten im Heft.)

Den Weg dahin findet ihr sicher raus. Mit eurer Expertise und Datenbank an Messwerten sind ja alle Vorraussetzungen da.


----------



## DAU_0815 (10. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> *Ist der Ansatz der PCGH wissenschaftliche Artikel zu schreiben oder Menschen bei Kaufentscheidungen zu helfen?*


Auf welcher Basis, denn auf wissenschaftlicher, willst Du ansonsten entscheiden? Alternativ kannst Du natürlich versuchen, Deine CPU mit Bachblüten zu beschleunigen.  (Tschulligung, aber ein bisschen Satire ist immer gut)

Kleiner Tipp, die Balken in der PCGH geben die FPS wieder. Am schaut also auf seine Spiele und  was die eigene Grafikkarte bringt. Dann schaut man im CPU Benchmark, wo die eigene CPU liegt. Und dann ahnt man, wo man aufrüsten sollte oder ob es zu wenig bringt und zu teuer ist. Denn merke, " Es muss nicht immer ultra sein" 

Das Wichtigste, was man lernen muss, ist die Spieleregler zu bedienen. Damit kann man auch sehr schlechte Systeme retten


timmib schrieb:


> Und das halt pro Spiel und Auflösung.


Und für jede Spielereglereinstellung. Und dann jeden Regler einmal mit Minimal, Mittel und Maximal, also nur ca. 60 Messungen pro Spiel


----------



## JoM79 (11. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, die Balken in der PCGH geben die FPS wieder. Am schaut also auf seine Spiele und  was die eigene Grafikkarte bringt. Dann schaut man im CPU Benchmark, wo die eigene CPU liegt. Und dann ahnt man, wo man aufrüsten sollte oder ob es zu wenig bringt und zu teuer ist. Denn merke, " Es muss nicht immer ultra sein"


Nene, das würde ja Eigeninitiative bedeuten und das will doch keiner.


----------



## timmib (11. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp, die Balken in der PCGH geben die FPS wieder. Am schaut also auf seine Spiele und was die eigene Grafikkarte bringt. Dann schaut man im CPU Benchmark, wo die eigene CPU liegt. Und dann ahnt man, wo man aufrüsten sollte oder ob es zu wenig bringt und zu teuer ist. Denn merke, " Es muss nicht immer ultra sein"


Das ist richtig aber hier nicht das Thema. Bitte nochmal den Thread aufmerksam lesen. Besonders meinen Beitrag #55.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Nene, das würde ja Eigeninitiative bedeuten und das will doch keiner


Völlig daneben.


----------



## DAU_0815 (11. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Das ist richtig aber hier nicht das Thema. Bitte nochmal den Thread aufmerksam lesen. Besonders meinen Beitrag #55.
> 
> 
> Völlig daneben.


Wer außer Dir sollte wissen, welche Anforderungen Du hast und ab wann Du aufrüsten willst? Ob es Dir "reicht" oder nicht, siehst Du auf Deinem Bildschirm. Und wenn es Dir nicht reicht, gibt es drei Möglichkeiten:

- Sich damit Abfinden, weil man das Geld sparen will (Ich z.B. bin extrem geizig was aufrüsten angeht)
- Die Einstellungen der Spiele ändern (die zu optimieren bringt extrem viel)
- Eine neue CPU kaufen

Und nur bei Punkt 3 hilft Dir der Test und der CPU-Benchmark der PCGH. Du hättest also gerne x% mehr Leistung. Dann schau in die Liste und gehe von dem aus, was Du hast. Wer außer Dir, sollte das machen? Ich kenne keine besseren und übersichtlicheren Tests als jene hier in der PCGH. Es steht alles da, was man braucht, um zu entscheiden.


----------



## timmib (11. Dezember 2020)

DAU_0815 schrieb:


> Wer außer Dir sollte wissen, welche Anforderungen Du hast und ab wann Du aufrüsten willst?



Es geht hier nicht um mich. Und wie man seinen Rechner aufrüstet ist hier auch nicht das Thema.

Es geht um den Artikel. 

Es sollte nur ein winiziger Bezug zur Spiele-Alltags-Praxis hergestellt werden. Entweder man bezieht sich auf seine eigenen PCGH Kaufempfehlung aus dem Vorheft, oder schreibt schlicht einen Nebensatz "ab WQHD normalerweise egal"., oder packt halt ein kleines Vergleichsbenchmark dabei. 

Es gibt da sehr viele Möglichkeiten mehr als Nichts zu machen, wenn man nur will.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2020)

Entsprechende Kommentare/Meinungen gibt es doch regelmäßig in den entsprechenden Kommentarboxen neben den Artikeln.


----------



## timmib (11. Dezember 2020)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Entsprechende Kommentare/Meinungen gibt es doch regelmäßig in den entsprechenden Kommentarboxen neben den Artikeln.





timmib schrieb:


> der Artikel "Ryzen 5000: Wie Phönix aus der Asche" (Ausgabe 1/21 Seite 8-19)


Es geht hier um diesen Artikel.


----------



## Olstyle (11. Dezember 2020)

Ich kenne leider nur die Online Variante(PCGH-Plus) aber da finde ich sowas (@PCGH_Torsten ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung den Teil hier rein zu kopieren)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


"Sechs gute Kerne sind heute der Sweet-Spot, die nächsten Jahre dann acht."


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (11. Dezember 2020)

Passt schon. Ich denke nicht, dass wesentlich weniger Leute den Artikel kaufen, weil sie meinen Kommentar jetzt auch so lesen können. (Falls doch: Bitte melden. Ich fände ein Sonderheft nur mit Kommentaren sehr entspannt von der Produktion her. Dann bleibt auch mal Zeit für diverse Sonder-Messungen. )
Inhaltlich sind Heft- und Download-/Plus-Artikel identisch, es handelt sich nur um andere Vertriebs- und Layoutformen. Ganz selten kann es mal sein, dass wir einen Fehler erst nach Druckbeginn bemerken und ihn dann nur noch in den Digital-Formaten fixen können.


----------



## timmib (11. Dezember 2020)

In dem Kommentar ist kein Praxisbezug. Im Gegenteil, das untermauert wieder die Sicht jeder andere Prozessor ist nicht zu gebrauchen.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> In dem Kommentar ist kein Praxisbezug. Im Gegenteil, das untermauert wieder die Sicht jeder andere Prozessor ist nicht zu gebrauchen.


Man kann nicht mit jedem Artikel bei den absoluten Basics anfangen, dann würde ich für unzählige Seiten zahlen, die für mich keinen Mehrwert darstellen. 90-99 % aller Leser sind sich bewusst, wie man zwischen CPU & GPU Limit unterscheidet. Klar, es kann sein, dass CPU xy in hohen Details etwas weniger FPS schaffen würde (wegen zusätzlicher CPU-lastigen-Effekte), das lässt sich aber im Moment des GPU Limits gar nicht ermitteln und ist somit obsolet. Außerdem wäre davon auch CPU abc betroffen, wodurch sich die prozentualen Unterschiede nicht wirklich ändern.
Wir müssen es auch anders betrachten: Solange wir uns im GPU-Limit bewegen, bleibt ein Spiel immer spielbar (du kannst einfach die Grafikeinstellungen zurückdrehen). Sobald du aber im CPU-Limit hängst, wirst du auch keine weiteren FPS erzielen können.  Wer also auf ein geringes Budget angewiesen ist, der hat mehr von einer guten CPU (ich rede nicht von überteuert), denn die ermöglicht ihm ein langes und frustfreies spielen. Selbiges gilt auch für die High-FPS Nutzer. Im Assetto Corsa Multiplayer mit vielen Gegern erzielt mein übertakteter und limitierender Ryzen 5 1600 oft nur noch 80 FPS. Darstellen könnte mein 144 Hz Monitor 144 FPS, die ich auch gerne hätte.
Was machst du, wenn du die CPU auf die minimale Geschwindigkeit hin auslegst und plötzlich ein neues CPU fressendes Spiel spielst (aktuell Anno, Flight-Simulator etc.)?  Dann darfst du im schlimmsten Fall Mainboard, RAM & Kühler wechseln. Weil ein CPU-Wechsel sehr teuer werden kann, kauft man bei ausreichend Budget "immer" zu schnell oder kauft sich eine gute Plattform (z.B. AM4-Board mit guten Spannungswandlern) mit einer günstigen CPU (z.B. Ryzen 3) und hat später die Möglichkeit auf einen Ryzen 7 / 9 zu wechseln.
Oder was machst du, wenn du plötzlich mehr programmierst und simulierst als spielst? Dann hängst du fast immer im CPU Limit (und zwar schon heute, nicht erst in 2 Jahren) und hast trotzdem eine vernünftige Performance (wenn du nicht zur billiigsten CPU gegriffen hast).  Gleiches gilt fürs Videorendering. Da hängt ein 5950X einen 3600X oder etwas langsameres gnadenlos ab. Fast immer lässt sich hier die volle Leistung auf allen Kernen nutzen.

Was ich damit sagen will: Es gibt sehr viele Anwendungsfälle im Jahr 2020, die von einer HighEnd-CPU profitieren. Wodurch grundsätzlich der Kauf von solchen Produkten Sinn machen kann.
Und keiner weiss welche CPU Anforderungen dein Lieblingsspiel im Jahr 2022 haben wird. Deshalb ist es eine Kunst und weitaus mehr als nur Benchmarks lesen, hier eine gute Entscheidung zu treffen. Wer wenig Ahnung hat, der ist in einem Kaufberatungsthread gut aufgehoben. Wer sich selbst informieren will, hat mit der PCGH eine sehr gute Datengrundlage. Das wichtige dabei ist aber nicht das Daten lesen, sondern das eigenständige verarbeiten. Ein gut geschriebener Artikel hilft dabei, verarbeiten musst du ihn trotzdem selbst.


----------



## timmib (13. Dezember 2020)

Alles richtig. Die Kaufberatung ist trotzdem nicht optimal geschrieben in dem besagten Artikel.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Alles richtig. Die Kaufberatung ist trotzdem nicht optimal geschrieben in dem besagten Artikel.


Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters. Vermutlich ist da sogar was dran. Ich habe für soetwas allgemein immer Verständnis, da ich regelmäßig im Laufe meines Studiums Berichte schreiben musste. Und unter Zeitdruck kann man nur einen Kompromiss gehen zwischen Qualität und Schnelligkeit (das wurde bekanntlich weiter oben erwähnt).
Allgemein sind die besten "Kaufberatungsartikel" die Aufrüstmatritzen die es des Öfteren in der PCGH gibt. Einem geübten User helfen die nicht mehr viel (der Aufwand bei der Erstellung ist aber enorm), einem Anfänger dafür umso mehr.

Und gerade der oben zitierte Kommentar von PCGH_Torsten trifft in vielen Punkten den Kern von Ryzen 5000 sehr gut (Achtung Wortspiel  ). Ryzen 5000 kann im Vergleich zur Desktop-Konkurrenz alles besser. Mehr SingleCore-Performance, mehr MultiCore-Performance, gutes Verhältnis zwischen Stromverbrauch/Abwärme und Leistung. Und ist damit für alle Anwendungsfälle die leistungsfähigste Desktoparchitektur. Dieses Alleinstellungsmerkmal gab es schon lange nicht mehr. Intel war über Generationen hinsichtlich SingleCore-Performance besser. Jetzt gibt es eine CPU die im Desktop alles besser kann.
Die Frage die man sich immer stellen muss: Brauche ich so viel Leistung? Es sollte klar sein, dass mehr Leistung auch zu einem teureren Preis verkauft wird. Reicht für die Fahrt zum Bäcker ein Lupo oder muss es da ein Porsche sein? Auf der anderen Seite ist Ryzen5000 ja nicht nur der Porsche. Wenn der 5600x mal wirklich für 300 € oder weniger über die Ladentheke geht (UVP), dann ist es nunmal die beste Wahl in der gehobenen Mittelklasse.
Irgendwo hast du schon erwähnt, dass du in diesem Forum das Gefühl hast, dass wir alle viel zu teure CPUs kaufen. Ja, das mag sein. Viele der Dauer-User hier sind Enthusiasten, die einfach die neueste Hardware und die letzten Prozent Leistung wollen. Aus dem gleichen Grund warum andere eben ihr Fahrzeug tunen. Weil wir es können und weil wir Spaß daran haben. Und die Auslastung einer RTX 3090 oder RX 6900 XT (wenn Sie denn verfügbar wären) brauchen schon eine flotte CPU. In dieser Kostendimension ist es dann auch egal ob die CPU 200 € mehr oder weniger kostet. Da wäre es aber verschenktes Geld und ärgerlich, wenn die "günstige" CPU am 144 /240/360 Hz Monitor die 1.700 € teure GPU limitiert.


----------



## timmib (13. Dezember 2020)

mr.4EvEr schrieb:


> Irgendwo hast du schon erwähnt, dass du in diesem Forum das Gefühl hast, dass wir alle viel zu teure CPUs kaufen.


Ich habe lediglich auf #11 versucht zu antworten, dass man nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass jeder Leser sich alle 5 Jahre die schnellste CPU kauft. Manche haben da eine andere Strategie.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich auf #11 versucht zu antworten, dass man nicht davon ausgehen kann, dass jeder Leser sich alle 5 Jahre die schnellste CPU kauft. Manche haben da eine andere Strategie.


Die Frage ist, bietet deine Strategie die bessere P/L? Ich spiele seit dem Jahr 2011 und habe erst das zweite Mainboard und die zweite CPU im Einsatz. Insgesamt habe ich für Mainboards seitdem etwa 260 € ausgegeben und für CPUs 290 €.  Ich bin als Student kein Enthusiast und habe nicht immer die beste Grafik auf dem Bildschirm, aber schlecht bin ich mit der Strategie nicht gefahren. Aktuelle Mittelklasse CPUs kaufen und bei einer neuen Plattform (AM4) ein solides Board wählen.
Und das beste: Mein X370 Taichi wird vermutlich sogar Ryzen 5000 unterstützen, weil Jörg Zimmermann Spaß daran hat Bios zu schreiben: https://www.computerbase.de/2020-12/amd-ryzen-5000-asrock-x370-agesa-1-1-0-0-zen-3/ 

Und wenn nicht, dann wird es eben ein Ryzen 3xxx, sodass ich meine Plattform ausreize und schneller kompilieren sowie simulieren kann.

Allgemein ist / war das aber meine Kauftaktik. Und es geht im PCGH Artikel nicht um das kaufen der schnellsten CPU alle 5 Jahre. Aber wer jetzt einen soliden Gaming-PC braucht, der sollte einen 5600x in Betracht ziehen. Das Teil ist verdammt schnell und (zur UVP) bezahlbar.


----------



## timmib (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich spiele seit über 25 Jahren am PC. Mal mehr mal weniger: Studium, Kinder, Haus etc.
Der Aufpreis für das Neuste rechnet sich für mich nicht. Dafür spiele ich a) zu wenig b) kann nicht sagen ob ich in 3 Jahre noch genausoviel oder überhaupt spiele.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Richtig und das Limit ist normalerweise die GPU und beim CPU würde ich gerne kein Geld verbrennen.



Sorry, aber Dir ist einfach nichts recht zu machen.
Die Kollegen hier geben einen guten Hinweis nach dem anderen.

Dein Kommentar: das will ich nicht, ich will etwas ganz anderes.

Mit 70 ... 80  aktuell kaufbaren, einigermaßen leistungsfähigen CPUs (C) und etwa 300 Grafikkarten (G) ab der GT 710, die wohl nicht so ganz spieletauglich ist, ergibt sich eine Menge von *Kombinationen* von
C! / ((C-G)! *G!).
Ausrechnen kannst Du das selber, aber es ist einen sehr hohe Zahl.
Asus stellt zur Zeit 132 Grafikkarten aller Typen her.
Und 70 Fakultät ist schon eine Zahl mit 100 Stellen ... .

Das kann man nicht alles testen.



timmib schrieb:


> Und genau diesen Punkt auf der Skala von 286 bis 5950X sollte mir die PCGH nennen.


Keine weiteren Wünsche?
Ich kenne  als Servicetechniker genau *einen *PC, der bei mir auf dem Tisch stand in den letzten 5 Jahren, wo aktuell noch ein Prozessor vor 2005 läuft.

Und das ist schon die ganz große Ausnahme.
Der Rest ist so um 2012 als Altsysteme noch im Hauptbereich anzutreffen.

Ein Spieler hat mit Sicherheit nicht so alte Technik.



timmib schrieb:


> Wie geschrieben, kann man sich hier gerne auf sehr wenige Konstellationen geschränken.


Genau das willst Du ja nicht, aber Mathe ist schwer.


belle schrieb:


> Ich mag die PCGH, habe mir letztens wieder das Heft ohne DVD am Kiosk gekauft und kann die Testung aus wissenschaftlicher Sicht auch nachvollziehen.


Mir sind sogar zu viele Diagramme im Heft.
Deswegen hab ich das Abo beendet.
Ab und zu kaufe ich schon noch ein Heft.

Da ich die Leistung einer Grafikkarte in etwa gegen eine andere abschätzen kann, brauche ich nicht so viele Informationen.

Das mag für andere anders sein, aber man muß nicht alles testen.
Es ist eine unheimliche Fleißarbeit außerdem und wer's nicht glaubt: nachmachen!
Wenn einem der Termindruck dann noch im Nacken hängt, möchte ich kein Redakteur sein.


----------



## timmib (13. Dezember 2020)

Hast Du nichts von dem gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe?


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Hast Du nichts von dem gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe?


Doch, leider alles.

Du scheinst meinen Beitrag nicht gelesen zu haben ... .


----------



## timmib (13. Dezember 2020)

Dann ließ es bitte nochmal.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Dann ließ es bitte nochmal.


Sorry, ich kann lesen und verstehen.

Und ich weiß ganz genau, was Du hier veranstaltest.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Dezember 2020)

Man(n) kann es nicht jedem Recht machen.
Ich bleibe dabei: Wer persönliche Beratung braucht ist hier im Forum richtig aufgehoben. Und wer sich nicht beraten lässt oder zu faul ist einen Thread zu erstellen, dem kann nicht geholfen werden.
Ein Test muss nachvollziehbar und korrekt sein und das erfüllt die PCGH. Ein guter Hardware-Test sollte außerdem das Performance-Limit ermitteln. Ansonsten hast du als Budget-Käufer in wenigen Jahren das Problem, dass reihenweise Tests zu nun günstiger Hardware online sind, die gar nicht die tatsächliche Performance abbilden. Das führt wieder zu Fehlentscheidungen.
Völlig unabhängig davon weiss jeder, dass man mit langsamerer Hardware Geld sparen kann.

@timmib: Fasse doch nochmal deine Verbesserungsvorschläge kurz und knapp zusammen. Unter Anderem auch mit den Punkten die einen "Praxisbezug" ermöglichen.

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, war dein Hauptanliegen, dass Finden einer passenden CPU für die GPU. Und das wurde auf S.1 schon sehr gut dargestellt.  Du wählst eine CPU die in deinen Lieblingsspielen genügend FPS und angenehme Frametimes ermöglicht und fertig. Und bei Bedarf mit zusätzlicher Reserve (für die Zukunft).


----------



## timmib (13. Dezember 2020)

Hi mr.4EvEr,

das heißt du möchtest keinen Praxisbezug im Test? Damit meine ich Bezug zum aktuellen Sweetspot so wie auf Seite 104?

Was schadet es dies zusätzlich zu haben?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und ich weiß ganz genau, was Du hier veranstaltest.


Jetzt bin ich gespannt!


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Und 70 Fakultät ist schon eine Zahl mit 100 Stellen ... .


Ich habe hier schon so oft geschrieben, dass ich keine Zillionen an Messungen erwarte. Wieso fängt das jetz schon wieder an?


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Hi mr.4EvEr,
> 
> das heißt du möchtest keinen Praxisbezug im Test? Damit meine ich Bezug zum aktuellen Sweetspot so wie auf Seite 104?
> 
> Was schadet es dies zusätzlich zu haben?


Da ich mich immer informiere bevor ich etwas kaufe bzw. bis zu einem gewissen Punkt seit knapp einem Jahrzehnt immer auf dem aktuellen Stand der Hardware bin, kenne ich meinen persönlichen "Sweetspot". Und das ist der Punkt. Ein Sweetspot ist etwas persönliches. Wenn ein neues Produkt auf den Markt kommt, interessiert mich nur die reine Performance. Dann die Performanceoptimierung (Takt, Spannung, Leistungsaufnahme/ Abwärme, etc.).

Im Fall einer CPU schaue ich wie viele FPS sie erzeugt und wähle dann ein passendes Produkt. Mit einem >144 FPS Ziel fällt die Unterklasse sowieso in aktuellen Spielen weg. Für mich sind LowSettings und 720p die einzigen sinnvollen Settings zum Bewerten einer CPU in Spielen.

Du bewertest die Beschleunigung eines Autos doch auch nicht bei 50 % Gaspedalstellung.  Wenn du aber bei Glatteis/Schnee fährst, sollte dir bewusst sein dass unter Umständen die Haftung limitiert.


----------



## timmib (13. Dezember 2020)

Hey, ich hatte mit dem Autovergleichen angefangen. Und da ist es nunmal so daß ein Auto auch so gut wie nie an seiner maximalen Beladung gefahren wird in der Praxis.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

> Und da ist es nunmal so daß ein Auto auch so gut wie nie an seiner maximalen Beladung gefahren wird in der Praxis.


Schon mal voll beladen in Urlaub gefahren?



timmib schrieb:


> Ich habe hier schon so oft geschrieben, dass ich keine Zillionen an Messungen erwarte. Wieso fängt das jetz schon wieder an?


Aber eine Bewertung zwischen 286er Intel und 5950er Ryzen erwartest Du.
Praxisferner geht es wohl nicht.

Der Rest steht alles bis auf's feinste kleingehackt in Sparten und Komponenten aufgeschlüsselt in der Druckausgabe.

Genauer ist keine aktuell erhältliche  PC-Zeitschrift.
Da muß ich die PCGH mal stark loben.


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2020)

Drei Seiten wird sich hier im Kreis gedreht.

Es gibt ja zur Not auch noch andere Magazine zu kaufen, die sehr viel näher am "User" sind, wie z.B. ComputerBild 

Die PC*Games*Hardware macht für ihre Zielgruppe genau den richtigen Job. 

Vlt. gehörst du einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe @timmib 

Oder du schaust mal in die c't rein?


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Hey, ich hatte mit dem Autovergleichen angefangen. Und da ist es nunmal so daß ein Auto auch so gut wie nie an seiner maximalen Beladung gefahren wird in der Praxis.


Wenn dann geht es eher um die Beschleunigung oder Höchstgeschwindigkeit.
Die nutzt du auch nicht oft im Alltag, es ist nur gut zu wissen was das Auto könnte.
Genau darum geht es in CPU Tests.
Eine CPU im GPU Limit zu testen macht keinen Sinn.


----------



## mr.4EvEr (13. Dezember 2020)

chill_eule schrieb:


> Drei Seiten wird sich hier im Kreis gedreht.
> Vlt. gehörst du einfach nicht zur Zielgruppe @timmib


 Genau die beiden Sätze wollte ich schon vor ein paar Kommentaren schreiben. Hab mich zu Satz 1 aber nicht getraut, weil ich selbst noch am Diskutieren war und den zweiten Satz fand ich dann doch zu makaber. Hier bei PCGHX einen Leser davon zu überzeugen, dass er nicht zur Zielgruppe gehört...


----------



## chill_eule (13. Dezember 2020)

Wieso "makaber"?

War doch nur ne Frage. Nicht Jeder, der irgendwas mit PC-Hardware zu tun hat, muss sich zwangsläufig für die PCGH interessieren, deren Schwerpunkt ja nun mal _eindeutig_ beim gaming liegt.

Andere Magazine sind da halt deutlich diverser oder befassen sich sogar* gar nicht* mit "gaming" 

Die Kritik von @timmib wurde ja nun mehrmals zur Kenntnis genommen, genau so wie mehrmals auch quasi entkräftet, bzw. ins rechte Licht gerückt


----------



## timmib (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich finde auch hier langsam alles gesagt worden, wenn auch nicht unbedingt verstanden.

Es gibt halt mehr als Budget und Hardcore Gamer. Und genau dazwischen sehe ich mich und viele meiner Freunde.
Warum wir deshalb die PCGH nicht mehr lesen sollen ist mir schleierhaft.

Es wäre schön, wenn man da in der Redaktion nicht für eine Zielgruppe schreibt, sondern für alle Menschen.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Es wäre schön, wenn man da in der Redaktion nicht für eine Zielgruppe schreibt, sondern für alle Menschen.


Dann ist die Computerbild das Richtige für Dich.
Die c`t geht mehr in die Richtung Netzwerk /Programmierer, die Gamestar ist für die Spieler softwareseitig und die PCGH eben für die Hardwareseite des PC-Spielerlebens.

Fröhlichen 3. Advent noch.


----------



## timmib (13. Dezember 2020)

Das heisst du akzeptiert nicht, dass es drei Zielgruppen bei PC Spielern gibt?


wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Schon mal voll beladen in Urlaub gefahren?


Ne, nicht bis zum zulässigen Gesamtgewicht und auch nicht jeden Tag.


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Das heisst du akzeptiert nicht, dass es drei Zielgruppen bei PC Spielern gibt?


Wahrscheinlich sogar viel mehr.


timmib schrieb:


> Ne, nicht bis zum zulässigen Gesamtgewicht und auch nicht jeden Tag.


Hast Du die Kiste gewogen?


----------



## timmib (13. Dezember 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sogar viel mehr.


Die du alle nicht akzeptierst und alle Computer Bild lesen sollen?


----------



## wuselsurfer (13. Dezember 2020)

timmib schrieb:


> Die du alle nicht akzeptierst und alle Computer Bild lesen sollen?


Streite dich bitte mit jemand anderem.
Danke.


----------



## timmib (13. Dezember 2020)

Ich war es nicht, der die sachliche Ebene verlassen hat.


----------



## JoM79 (13. Dezember 2020)

Wie schon im Namen enthalten, richtet sich die PCGH an Gamer die sich auch für die Hardware interessieren. 
Das es da sehr sehr viele verschiedene Variationen gibt, kann man halt nicht alles berücksichtigen. 
Man gibt den Leuten einen Leitfaden in die Hand und anhand dessen kann man in seinem Anwendungsbereich bestimmen, welche Hardwarekomponenten gut zusammenspielen sollten. 
Dazu reichen die Artikel in der Zeitung und die online gestellten gut aus. 
Vor allem im online Test der Ryzen 5000 Serie kann man sehr gut die Werte vergleichen. 
Anhand dessen könnte ich mich leicht für eine neue CPU entscheiden. 
Man muss halt nur das das Zusammenspiel bei der eingesetzten Software erkennen und dementsprechend sein System anpassen.


----------



## belle (13. Dezember 2020)

Wenn mich bisher jemand nach der eierlegenden Wollmilchsau bzgl. Gaming fragte, antwortete ich nach altem Bestpreis von ca. 165€ Ryzen 5 3600, nun erweitert um Core i5 10400 mit schnellem RAM und Z-Board.

Wenn man für plus 30% Performance in CPU-intensiven Szenarien 100% Geld drauflegen will, ist das jedem selbst überlassen.

Das konnte man den Tests eigentlich auch so entnehmen.


----------

